# Halo 2 on XP... With Multiplayer?



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

I really want to know if abcba or maybe someone else is working on a fix for the Halo 2 XP patch that allows multiplayer to work? Because I've beaten my legit copy's campaign many times and I desperately wanna go online and fight real people!

So, are there ANY fixes, or fixes being created, that allow multiplayer besides , which, thanks to a certain complete idiotic *******, is completely inaccessible by everyone in the world?


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

You're not going to find help here. Any kind of XP patch for Halo 2 is essentially a type of crack. This would be the reason you are unable to play online (that, and the fact that the Games for Windows implementation in the game wasn't meant for XP).

Besides that, if you bothered to read the Halo 2 EULA, you would notice that it specifically states that running the game on any Windows OS besides Vista violates the terms of the EULA.


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, no. Me and some other people have looked into that and there IS a loophole. Microsoft states that running the game on any system besides the one it's meant for is a violation, BUT--I've read this in a forum:

"Yeah, but [the patch abcba created] actually creates a [Vista] environment for the game to run inside of, and therefor no violation of the EULA is present."

Not to mention I am not using any kind of crack. I bought a real copy of the game and so Microsoft got their damn money. A crack is something illegal, and it's almost always the full game downloaded for free.


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

No--it isn't. A crack is anything that circumvents the copy protection on a game. It doesn't matter if you've bought the game; according to the Digital Millenium Copyright Act, any circumvention of copy protection is illegal.

Also, in the EULA, it states that you may not work around any technical. limitations in the software.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread, please review the forum rules, and clean up your language prior to posting here again.


----------

